# Looking for young female rats in the Derby/Nottingham area.



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and to rats and have found lots of helpful advice here. I have had my new female rat Matilda for a week now and would like to get her some friends as I know how sociable rats are. She is twelve weeks old and I love her to bits  She amazes my partner and I every day with her intelligence and loving character.

Can anybody recommend where I can look for a couple of young females or know of anyone who currently has any available in Derby/Nottingham (or surrounding areas). I am open to any suggestions as want to find her the right friends. 

Thanks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Have u tried any rescues near you? They sometimes have babies in.
If not then there is a rattery in Lichfield called yabba dabba doo.

http://yabbadabbadoorattery.m.webs....w.freewebs.com/yabbadabbadoorattery/index.htm

These are in Leicestershire 
:: Atlas Rats ::

Campion Stud - Home

Nuneaton
Ratty Corner and the Brandywine Rats

Hope that's helped.


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. Those links are great. I've been looking on the Ratty Corner website for the last half an hour. The diaries of the litters are amazing  It's quite overwhelming once you start looking. So many different types and colours! 

I like the look of one of the upcoming litters (can't remember which site now) but it said the mum was a bit squeaky when in season but otherwise ok. It said they weren't sure if she'd be ok to breed from but they've obviously given it a go. What does squeaky mean and is it likely to pass on to her babies? 

Will check out some rescues too.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got a squeaky rat it means when you pick them up they tend to squeak.

Glad u found the links helpful and I hope u get a friend or two for your girlie


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

I sent a few emails out and have had a reply from Vicki at Campion Stud who happens to have two girls available after someone let her down. They are a similar age to Matilda and she has asked if I would like to go and see them so fingers crossed it all works out.

Thank you for the recommendations. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh that is excellent news hope all goes well.
Are you taking your girl down to meet them?
Remember we will need pics!


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm just waiting for an email back. Vicki asked me lots of questions which I have replied to so hopefully everything will be fine. I'll ask her about taking Matilda with me to visit. It's all new to me so hopefully she'll be able to advise me. 

Will hopefully post some pictures soon.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool, well good luck.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi welcome to PF to you and you little squeaker  Abbey street RSPCA have rats for adoption x


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for that. I'll get in touch with them. Still waiting to hear back from Vicki at Campion Rats and have also completed an application form for Ratty Corner but I expect there is a big waiting list. Just really eager to get Matilda some friends. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Well done for getting her Friends  

and good luck in finding her some x


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

I contacted Abbey Street RSPCA and a couple of other rescues but non of them had any rats in so I have asked to be put on the waiting lists for Atlas Rats and Ratty Corner. In the meantime Vicki from Campion Rats has replied and is sending me photos of her two girls over tonight and we will hopefully go and see them at the weekend. Can't wait to see the photos of Vicki's two girls and get an idea of who Matilda's new friends might be....all very exciting! :biggrin:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And remember when u get the pics u need to put them on here too so we can all see them!


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

I will....promise!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Just realized i forgot to say, well done in going down the rescue route, alot of people dont realize that rats and mice etc need rescuing too, so well done you and i second for the pics


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Hopefully I have attached a picture of the two girls I'm going to look at but by the looks of what I've attached the picture isn't going to come up! Might have to seek help from the other half! Lol

My god it worked !!


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Have only got a picture of Matilda on my phone so will try and get some on over the next few days.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww yes I see two little girls.
Very sweet.
Are they the ones from Vicky then at campion rattery in leicester?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oooh ive just looked at campion rattery web site and noticed Vicky used one of Julie's bucks to mate with vickys females! Two of my rats are from belyaev rattery in glouster. So your two girls depending on whether the same dad was used could be related to my two boys! I'll get there paper work out later and have a look.


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep they are the two girls from Campion Rats. Getting excited now. Can't wait to meet them on Saturday


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Todays going to drag! Lol.
I'm sure you will fall in love with them and I'm sure your girl will be so happy to have company. Well done for getting her some friends x


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Well we picked the two girls up this morning and they are gorgeous. We took Matilda with us to meet them which was an adventure in itself as I had brought a carrier for her to travel in but five minutes into the journey she had bitten a hole in the side the little monkey!! She spent the remainder of the journey down my cardigan! Lol

Anyway we arrived at Vicki's and I have never seen so many different rats in my life....it was amazing! The males were absolutely huge and there were some beautiful colours. There was also a rex that I loved. 

Matilda was a bit shell-shocked when we put the girls in with her but there was no fighting so it was all good. 

Got them home and put them straight in the big cage as Vicki seemed to think they would be fine. We had to take the beds straight out as they were causing a problem and there was also a bit of scrapping but nothing major. My favourite moment was when I went to check on them and they were all snuggled up together asleep.

Hopefully this is the start of a very happy friendship  Will post photos as soon as they've settled in.

Thank you so much for your breeder suggestions and advice.

Holly x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww! Congrats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh this is lovely.
Yes expect a bit of power grooming and pinning down.
It may sound bad if there squeaking etc but if there's no blood or open wounds then there's nothing to worry about.
My boys get the odd scratch from playfighting.

Can't wait to see pics x


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are some photos of the girls.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh so pretty.
I love the blue hooded dumbo girlie. 
Is that your original girlie?

Are they getting on ok?


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes the blue hooded girl is Matilda, our original girl. I love her to bits 

They are getting on really well and were all cuddled up together in the hammock earlier which was so nice to see. I just watched them for ages.

The black girlie who we have called socks is a bit feisty and just randomly tries to pin the other two down but there is nothing too bad going on. 

The two new girls are quite quick and hyper compared to Matilda so we'll have to make sure we handle them lots to get them nice and tame. 

Holly


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah yes pinning down is normal rat behaviour and she's probably trying out for alpha rat if she's more confident of the group.

I suppose if you did have any issues Vicky would be there to help you anyway. That's issuing the policy from a rattery.

Well you enjoy your Girlies, they are beautiful


----------



## Holster (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes Vicki has said I can ask her any questions and that she would have them both back if there was a problem which I thought was a lovely attitude to have.

It was funny this morning when I got up as they had moved the food bowl on to the ground floor and polished off every bit of food in the cage. They must have worn themselves out as they were all fast asleep in the hammock :001_smile:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww good appetites bless em.
Chicken carcass will keep them busy at night! Lol


----------

